# Cardiology Coding Anyone?



## New-Coder (Jan 27, 2009)

I am a new CPC Coder and am looking to learn Cardiology Coding. I understand it can be complicated. Can anyone give me any helpful websites, books or other references to get me started?

Thank you!


----------



## TerryFletcherCPC (Jan 27, 2009)

Try McVey Associates for the Seminars and AudioEducator, for the audio conferences, and medlearn.com for the publications. Also one of the best A-Z I have seen for Cardio, is the Cardiology Navigator by Coding Strategies, Inc. 

Terry


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 28, 2009)

*Fyi....*

I've attended a couple of Terry Fletcher's seminars and I can speak from experience that you will learn a lot.  She's knows her stuff!!


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget about the AAPC and their resources. We have a great Practicum available online in just a few weeks and also audio.


----------

